
The Electronic Computers, Part 4: The Electronic Revolution - seventyhorses
https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2017/12/03/the-electronic-computers-part-4-the-electronic-revolution/
======
coroxout
I enjoyed the article, thank you.

Shame to see two pictures of Maurice Wilkes working on EDSAC (the big picture
at the top and one further down of the mercury delay lines) and no mention of
his name, though.

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/30/maurice_wilkes_rip/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/30/maurice_wilkes_rip/)

------
mattkevan
Thank you whoever is writing these articles.

I'm fascinated by the history of computers and these articles are a great
read. Like a Damn Interesting [0] for computing.

[0] [https://www.damninteresting.com](https://www.damninteresting.com)

------
tempodox
I have to keep my eye on this, I never saw that history in so much detail.
Great work!

